# Best food brand for 1 year old GSD.



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

My boy is 1 yr old and he seems really skinny. I took him to the vet recently and he only weighs 63lbs. Ive been concerned about his weight for a while now since the vet told me he was supposed to fill out. I feed him purina dog chow because his breeder fed him that and i didnt want to change up his diet, but now i feel like i need to. What food brand do you guys recommend or what should i do about his weight? He has no health problems according to his vet, but it breaks my heart that he looks skinny. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

How tall is he (at the withers)? It is hard to tell from the pictures, but he does not look too skinny to me. He will fill out over time.

However, Purina Dog Chow is not a good choice and you should feed something better. A good place to start is Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor. Look for the five and four star foods. Any of these will be a great improvement over what you are feeding now.


----------



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

Mine do really well on Taste of the Wild, which is a healthy dog food brand ($47.99 for 30 lbs at my local Tractor Supply). One reason your dog could be thin is worms. Did your vet check him for worms? My male dog lost a ton of weight a few months ago; when I realized he had worms I dewormed him. He quickly gained weight afterwards.


----------



## Yennie (Aug 30, 2012)

I havent checked him for worms yet. He was already deworm and has all his shots and everything but in that case ill go to the vet and double check to see if anything's wrong with him. 

Im not sure how tall he is really. Im like 5 ft so hes about 3 standing on all fours. Sorry im bad at this.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I give Jake Royal Canin, Adult Large Breed. Good Vet Approved Nutrition and there is even a Picture of a GSD on the Bag!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't want to sound rude but you want to go by the ingredients in the food not the picture on the bag. Lol


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

I feed Orijen. Depending on how large your dog is he might not need to weigh more then he does; also GSD don't really fill out until they are 2-3 years. My dog Zoey is 1y7m's and she's only 62 lbs.


----------



## AgilityAce (Sep 13, 2013)

Apoolutz said:


> I don't want to sound rude but you want to go by the ingredients in the food not the picture on the bag. Lol


I don't wanna sound rude either, but when you say "ingredients" you are looking at it from the human perspective.

Ingredients don't always equate to nutrition, but ingredients always equate to marketing.

When Orijen lists like 13 fresh meat ingredients do you think most people know that those 13 ingredients are still only about 25% - 30% of the gross weight of the ingredients? That would equate to 3% - 5% of the finished product?

Given the choice, I would take RC expertise over Champion's lies.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I love Fromm and my dogs do too  I rotate them through the four star grain free line


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Best food? Every dog is different, but arguably the best kibble out there is probably Orijen or Acana. 

Personally, I have had my dog on California Natural, Wellness CORE, Orijen, Acana and also have had her on Nature's Domain (Costco brand). For my dog, her weight, appearance, coat, etc are about the same with any of them, so now I stick with the Costco brands. 

I was paying I think $65-70 for Orijen for 25 lbs? The Nature's Domain is $33 for 30 lbs. If you do the math, it's roughly twice the cost. I'd justify it even if I saw some difference, but neither my wife nor I have seen it. 

On my mom's Pom, food made a huge difference. We had her on Natural Balance for 3 years and then tried Wellness CORE, the coat difference was night and day.

If you are concerned about weight, take a look at how many calories per cup your food currently has, and make sure the next one is higher.


----------

